# New Michelin Krylion Carbon tires



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

I just purchased some 700X25C Krylion tires with grey strips and could not find where they were manufactured. My understanding is Michelin moved manufacturing from France to I think Taiwan. Is there a way to verified this ?


Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Indonesia.... I'm using a new pair...It's the first since they moved production....despite what I've read, I can't tell any difference....


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Indonesia.... I'm using a new pair...It's the first since they moved production....despite what I've read, I can't tell any difference....


I hope that you have continued success with them. I had to go through 3 Asian-made ones before I got one to get to end of tread life. The first two suffered terminal damage well before that. And the third didn't last as long as the French-made ones did.
The French-made ones never failed like that.

Just my experience.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The Moontrane said:


> I hope that you have continued success with them. I had to go through 3 Asian-made ones before I got one to get to end of tread life. The first two suffered terminal damage well before that. And the third didn't last as long as the French-made ones did.
> The French-made ones never failed like that.
> 
> Just my experience.



yeah. time will tell how they wear....


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

I ride the asian Krylions and have had no problems. I get 3.5 to 4k miles on the rear and over 6k on the front at a rider weight of 160. Excellent flat protection. I had to take the 25mm off of the front wheel, as road debris was chipping the clearcoat on my Alpha Q fork due to close clearances. Currently riding 23 front/25 rear.


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

Do they run a little wide like older michelin tires? Some companies 25mm tires are the same width as other companies 23's.


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

Has anyone found country of origin printed on tire sidewall (2010 tires) ?

Also I have a code of 2708 and to right B.02 on sidewall. Does anyone know what that means ?


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Mine measured 26 mm on an open pro rim


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

steelbikerider said:


> Mine measured 26 mm on an open pro rim


That's what I was hoping to hear, nice and plump. The Pro3race 23's are considerably narrower than the Pro2race they replaced. I'm glad the trend doesn't apply in this case.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

biker said:


> Has anyone found country of origin printed on tire sidewall (2010 tires) ?
> 
> Also I have a code of 2708 and to right B.02 on sidewall. Does anyone know what that means ?


I only have the French made Krylons but every product imported to the US for resale must have the country of origin printed somewhere on the product or the packaging it is sold within. The French made ones do not have it on the sidewall, but it is on the packaging.


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

makeitso said:


> I only have the French made Krylons but every product imported to the US for resale must have the country of origin printed somewhere on the product or the packaging it is sold within. The French made ones do not have it on the sidewall, but it is on the packaging.


Did the Asian manufactured tire have location marked on tire or packaging ?

This is what was printed on tire packaging with my tires.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

biker said:


> Did the Asian manufactured tire have location marked on tire or packaging ?
> 
> This is what was printed on tire packaging with my tires.



yep....I checked the packaging this morning...no mention of being made in Asia


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> yep....I check the packaging this morning...no mention of being made in Asia



Did your tires have a date code something like 2408 stamped on sidewall ? If so, what was number ?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

biker said:


> Did your tires have a date code something like 2408 stamped on sidewall ? If so, what was number ?



2310....I also just checked an old tire and it has stamped "made in France"..the new tire does not


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> 2310....I also just checked an old tire and it has stamped "made in France"..the new tire does not


Interesting, the tires I got about 1 week ago have date codes of 2408 & 2508.
Which I believe is 24th & 25th week of year 2008. Seems odd the reseller PricePoint would be selling the older tires and they are not marked "Made in France" on side wall.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

biker said:


> Did the Asian manufactured tire have location marked on tire or packaging ?
> 
> This is what was printed on tire packaging with my tires.


It was on the packaging as I bought them when they first moved production facilities. All 3 had the made in France on the packaging. Checked two tires on the bike and they don't have any indication of where they were made unless you know their # codes and they actually reference a production location.


----------



## teddysaur (Dec 30, 2004)

Mine measured to be 25.1mm on a Shimano RS80 rear wheel. Mine should be made in Asia with light grey strips. I'm running PR3 on the front measuring 22.9mm instead.

No issue so far and I'm enjoying the tires


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

biker said:


> Interesting, the tires I got about 1 week ago have date codes of 2408 & 2508.
> Which I believe is 24th & 25th week of year 2008. Seems odd the reseller PricePoint would be selling the older tires and they are not marked "Made in France" on side wall.



I really doubt they are were made in France....When Michelin moved production there was a long delay in bringing the new tires to market....supply of the old Krylions completely dried up...That being said, I guess it's possible PricePoint found an old stash..


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been riding these tires for years since the original made-in-France Carbon. I stock up when they're on sale. Sometimes it's NOS French ones. I can tell you for sure that the Asian ones are better. I have one of each on my bike right now. The French ones occasionally have the tread separate from the casing. This has happened to me twice, and to others that I know. Otherwise, while you can tell them apart side by side, they seem to ride and last the same. Why do people think Euro must be better?

These tires used to be the best deal going, when I was buying them for $40-50 for 2, shipped. Now the "street price" has doubled, so I'll be shopping for something else.


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

By the according to Michelin rep the new tires are made in Indonesia.
Also, it sounds like there maybe some pro-rated credit that can be requested if you experience a premature wear/failure issue.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

makeitso said:


> I only have the French made Krylons but every product imported to the US for resale must have the country of origin printed somewhere on the product or the packaging it is sold within. The French made ones do not have it on the sidewall, but it is on the packaging.


My 3 year old tires that I replaced hade Made in France on the tire, The ones I bought this (2010) year had made in France on the Package nothing on the tire.

George


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

georgewerr said:


> My 3 year old tires that I replaced hade Made in France on the tire, The ones I bought this (2010) year had made in France on the Package nothing on the tire.
> 
> George



There should be a manufacture date code on sidewall XXYY where XX=month and YY=year.

The 2 I got this year had 2508 and 2408 date codes. Which I think were made in Indonesia.
I have yet to ride them. Later this spring I'll try one.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

do they still make Krylion Carbon in 25mm size now? I am having trouble findning those on-line, all they seem to carry arfe 23mm Krylions..... 25mm is either out of stock or no longer offered on sale. I therefore just ordered 25mm Conti GP4000 instead, which is a pity as I prefer Krylion for better puncture resistance and longer wear.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

acid_rider said:


> do they still make Krylion Carbon in 25mm size now? I am having trouble findning those on-line, all they seem to carry arfe 23mm Krylions..... 25mm is either out of stock or no longer offered on sale. I therefore just ordered 25mm Conti GP4000 instead, which is a pity as I prefer Krylion for better puncture resistance and longer wear.


I bought some at LBS about two months ago. but these could have been on the shelf for a couple of months and been old stock.

George


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

acid_rider said:


> do they still make Krylion Carbon in 25mm size now? I am having trouble findning those on-line, all they seem to carry arfe 23mm Krylions..... 25mm is either out of stock or no longer offered on sale. I therefore just ordered 25mm Conti GP4000 instead, which is a pity as I prefer Krylion for better puncture resistance and longer wear.


Probably not very shippingly economic if you are not in the UK. However, I bought my recent tyre pair on ebay.co.uk from the guy on highonbikes:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Michelin-Kryl...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item256070da4b

Or chainreactions has got it in stock too:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20460


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

biker said:


> There should be a manufacture date code on sidewall XXYY where XX=month and YY=year.
> 
> The 2 I got this year had 2508 and 2408 date codes. Which I think were made in Indonesia.
> I have yet to ride them. Later this spring I'll try one.



My 25mm date code is 2810


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

I recheck Krylion tire on PricePoints site and noticed in the tire specs was listed as only 60 TPI . According to Michelins site for the Krylion it show as 127 TPI. Is there a way to identify visually if tire is 60 or 127 TPI ?

I always thought tire model always had same specs. If not, one can not assume anything from these manufacturers :mad2:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

biker said:


> I recheck Krylion tire on PricePoints site and noticed in the tire specs was listed as only 60 TPI . According to Michelins site for the Krylion it show as 127 TPI. Is there a way to identify visually if tire is 60 or 127 TPI ?
> 
> I always thought tire model always had same specs. If not, one can not assume anything from these manufacturers :mad2:



everything I've seen is 127.. my guess is the 60 is a typo


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

Here are the inner on outer pic of tire. According to the Price Point their spec was correct (60 TPI). Still wondering if that is the case ??


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The date codes usually run this way.

Example - 2504 - 25 is the day, 04 would be the month. I used to work in a Michelin tire warehouse (automobile/heavy equipment) a few years ago. Auto tires are branded the same way.


----------

